# Oko-News



## LB Jörg (29. März 2007)

Hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=270197

G.


----------



## oBATMANo (29. März 2007)

Werd samt Frau Sonntag und vielleicht auch Samstag da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. März 2007)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Werd samt Frau Sonntag und vielleicht auch Samstag da sein



Würde am liebsten heute schon fahren aber ich bin ja noch net so einsatzbereit.
Bin aber vielleicht dennoch Sonntag oben.

G.


----------



## NWD (30. März 2007)

wenn das wetter passt bin ich am sonntag auch da. endlich wieder liften!


----------



## speedy_j (30. März 2007)

mag am sonntag vielleicht noch jemand zum oko fahren? showi, sponge?


----------



## decolocsta (30. März 2007)

Sach ma Jörg,
kann man von Bayreuth aus irgenwie mit dem Fahrrad zum OKO fahren oder ist das selbstmord?


----------



## Reitermaniac (30. März 2007)

deco ich glaub du bist danach platt ( wie gehts eigentlich)


----------



## decolocsta (30. März 2007)

Gut und selber?

Hm, platt ist doch Ok, mit meinem Enduro (aufgerüstet mit 2Kb und Umwerfer ) komm ich auf langen Distanzen gut klar und zum Spaß haben am Oko reichts auch dicke aus, nur überleg ich halt obs evtl. doch zu heftig wird......


----------



## Reitermaniac (30. März 2007)

auch gut 

naja musst halt überlegen das du wieder zurück kommst.... hmm mit deinem bergamont wärs ne qual


----------



## Supah Gee (30. März 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Sach ma Jörg,
> kann man von Bayreuth aus irgenwie mit dem Fahrrad zum OKO fahren oder ist das selbstmord?




Des is mim Enduro überhaupt kein Problem  

Fährst Laineck - Döhlau - Untersteinach - M-Weg bis zum Grassemann dann vor zum Lift


----------



## LB Jörg (30. März 2007)

Da hat ja genau der Richtige drauf geantwortet zu dem Thema 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (30. März 2007)

Bayreuth zum Oko radeln... Geht doch alles!   Nimmst eben ein Bike zum Radeln und eins zum DHillen mit.  

Wenn ich wieder ganz heile bin sehen wir uns dort.....


----------



## decolocsta (30. März 2007)

Naja, mit meinem Rad zum Radeln kann man auch gut Downhillen denk ich mal, auch wenn die Pike da vllt. an die grenzen kommt, aber mein gott, will ja net der schnellste sein.... 

@Supah Gee

So wie du das beschreibst klingt das nach einer lockeren Feierabendrunde zum Aldi....


----------



## rex_sl (30. März 2007)

also ich werde auch sonntag mittag aufschlagen. dann kostet die liftkarte weniger und ich kann weniger kaputtmachen bei weniger abfahrten. also weniger zahlen, weniger reparieren und weniger stress :d


----------



## decolocsta (30. März 2007)

Hm, also ich will das WE oder spätestens nächste Woche auf jedenfall mal raus........*freu*


----------



## rex_sl (30. März 2007)

dann seh ich den decolocsta auch mal. die olb´s kenn ich ja teilweise schon. wenn ein orangenes commencal oder ein rotes vp an dir vorbeifährt einfach mal stock in meine speichen werfen. halte dann auch an.


----------



## decolocsta (30. März 2007)

Juhu, werd ich machen, aber will dann keine beschwerde hören, 
und wenn du ein Big Air in Serienausstattung an die vorbei (warsch. eher weit hinter dir) tukkern siehst, das bin ich, einfach mal nen Stein auf den Buckel werfen.....

Muss mich da erstmal mim OKO vertraut machen, aber denk das wird schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rex_sl (30. März 2007)

dieses mal werde ich dieses schneebier und das grüne oben probieren. die letzten 10 mal haben wir immer unten beim parkplatz im rentnertreff gegessen. ich freu mich schon so wahnsinnig. endlich beim abfahren auser puste und nicht beim uphill schieben.


----------



## oBATMANo (31. März 2007)

Grünes Bier? Das muß von den DDRlern nebenan kommen.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. März 2007)

Also Schneeballmaßmäßig kann des sein das der oben noch zu hat. 
Weiß ich aber net genau.
Aber zumindest optisch kann ich dir helfen.
Und unterschätzt die Temperaturbedingungen oben am Hügel net.
Heute wäre es schon sehr kalt, aber morgen soll es ja besser werden.


G.


----------



## oBATMANo (31. März 2007)

Regnets bei Euch?
Wollt eigentlich grad losfahren, aber hier im sonnigen Mittelfranken scheint die Sonne und leut Wetter.com regnets in Bischofsgrün.

Sowas da oben trink ich nich. In mein Körper kommt nur Wasser, Hopfen und Malz.


----------



## MasterChris (31. März 2007)

tach zusammen...
ich will dieses Jahr auch öfters zum Ochsenkopf kommen.
war bis jetzt noch nicht dort... aber da die ANfahrt von mir aus kürzer als zum Geiskopf ist muss ich ja fast  

ich bin nicht so der Profi, was Fahrtechnik usw. anbelangt...
kann mir einer etwas über die Strecken am Oko erzählen?!
hab erfahren das das obere drittel teilweise richtig grob sein soll?!

wie schauts dort für mich "Anfänger" aus??


----------



## oBATMANo (31. März 2007)

Das geht schon. Oben recht rumpelig, aber nie steil. Ab der Mitte flüßig fahrbar.
Einfach mal anschauen. Wir werden sicher öfters dort sein. Kommst einfach mal mit.


----------



## MasterChris (31. März 2007)

...ist auf alle fälle nix dabei was für einen "Anfänger" unfahrbar sein könnte?!

gibts dort nur eine Strecke??


----------



## oBATMANo (31. März 2007)

Meine Frau is auch immer dabei und sie kommt runter. Offiziell is da nur eine Strecke. Die is aber schon fein zu fahren. Gibt aber noch weitere Möglichkeiten sich zu vergnügen.
Wollt eigentlich heut schon hin, aber bin wegen dem Wetter skeptisch.
Komm morgen einfach mit und schaus Dir an. Werden ne größere Gruppe von ganz langsam bis schnell sein. Kannst Dich also einfach mit einreihen.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. März 2007)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Das geht schon. Oben recht rumpelig, aber nie steil. Ab der Mitte flüßig fahrbar.
> Einfach mal anschauen. Wir werden sicher öfters dort sein. Kommst einfach mal mit.



 

Und zum Regen.
Bei mir scheint die Sonne und ich bin so 14km Luftlinie davon entfernt.
Aber einfach mal auf bayernwetter.de die Webcams vom Lift anschauen.

Aber auf üble Temperaturen kannste dich, zumindest bei Wind, heute schon einstellen.

G.


----------



## MasterChris (31. März 2007)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Komm morgen einfach mit und schaus Dir an. Werden ne größere Gruppe von ganz langsam bis schnell sein. Kannst Dich also einfach mit einreihen.



bin heute abend kräftig auf party machen , da glaub ich nicht das ich da morgen nen park rocken kann?!
ausserdem, ich müsste mich erst um einen fahrbaren untersatz kümmern...
in meinen corsa bring ich mein bike nicht rein!

ich fahre in parks am anfang immer lieber alone... da kann ich dann in ruhe alles mir anschauen und testen und brauch mich schon vor keinen schämen und blamieren wenn ich mch anstelle  

trotzdem danke für das angebot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (31. März 2007)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Meine Frau is auch immer dabei und sie kommt runter. Offiziell is da nur eine Strecke. Die is aber schon fein zu fahren. Gibt aber noch weitere Möglichkeiten sich zu vergnügen.
> Wollt eigentlich heut schon hin, aber bin wegen dem Wetter skeptisch.
> Komm morgen einfach mit und schaus Dir an. Werden ne größere Gruppe von ganz langsam bis schnell sein. Kannst Dich also einfach mit einreihen.



Oh, den Beitrag hab ich vorhin überlesen.

Ach und nochwas. Beim Ausstiegssprung aus dem Wald auf die Skipiste unten einfach wie immer nach links wippen.
Nach rechts ist noch Baustelle.

G.


----------



## oBATMANo (31. März 2007)

Zwecks Mitfahrgelegenheit, bring ma Dich schon unter und Du wärst sicher nicht der Langsamste. Es wird auch nich oben losgeballert und unten allein angekommen, sondern eher in der Gruppe gefahren.



> ich fahre in parks am anfang immer lieber alone... da kann ich dann in ruhe alles mir anschauen und testen und brauch mich schon vor keinen schämen und blamieren wenn ich mch anstelle



Beschämender als diese Aussage kann gar nix sein  
Blamieren tust Dich nur vor Idioten und bei denen kannst Dir wurscht sein was sie denken. Wärst auch nich der einzigste Chickenwaybenutzer. Is aber auch wurscht, da es nur drum geht Spaß zu haben und fertig. Egal wie man da runter kommt.

Ich geh jetzt in mein Garten, genieß die Sonne und buddl bissl rum. Mittlerweile is eh zu spät.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. März 2007)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt in mein Garten, genieß die Sonne und buddl bissl rum.



Ahh, warst in einem deiner früheren Leben mal ein Hund 
.....oder trainierts du für Ostern.

G.


----------



## MasterChris (31. März 2007)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Zwecks Mitfahrgelegenheit, bring ma Dich schon unter und Du wärst sicher nicht der Langsamste. Es wird auch nich oben losgeballert und unten allein angekommen, sondern eher in der Gruppe gefahren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






ja, okay okay  
das hört sich wirklich gut an...
ich würde auch mitkommen... aber mir steht heute abend ne dicke party bevor... deswegen lass ich das moin mal! sicher ist sicher  

ein ander mal komme ich dann gerne auf dich und dein Angebot des Transportes zurück


----------



## oBATMANo (31. März 2007)

Meld Dich einfach mal bei uns im Forum an und Spam wild rum und sag Bescheid wennst mal Lust hast Radln zu gehn.
Spamen is da ganz wichtig  

Jörg, ich buddl mir jetzt nen Double und verkaufs meiner Frau als Beethügel


----------



## MasterChris (31. März 2007)

in was für einen Forum??


----------



## oBATMANo (31. März 2007)

klick auf den Link in meiner Signatur


----------



## rex_sl (31. März 2007)

also lachen tun nur 15 bis 18 jährige harte freeride pros. da wir aber alle schon die 25 hinter uns gelassen haben, fahren wir aus spaß an der freude und bei uns wird den ganzen tag gelacht. auch ohne radfahren. seh das mal nicht so verbissen, wo kommen wir den hin wenn wir uns gegenseitig anmachen würden.


----------



## Ketchyp (31. März 2007)

Hui, werd ich wohl auchmal in den Ferien hinschauen muessen =)

*bahnstrecke raussuch*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (31. März 2007)

In dem Alter wird danach im Wirtshaus beim Bier gelacht, weil man schon nen Auto hat und nich zum Bahnhof hecheln muß


----------



## MasterChris (31. März 2007)

jaja... in dem alter wird einen auch nach ein paar bierchen im auto der füherschein entzogen 
deswegen wäre das zum bahnhof hecheln die bessere lösung


----------



## oBATMANo (31. März 2007)

Dafür hab ich ne Frau geheiratet die kein Alkohol trinkt 

Jetzt hast Dich ja bei uns angemeldet, aber jetzt mußt auch noch sinnlos rumspamen. Sonst verstößt Du gegen die Forumsregeln und wirst wieder gelöscht (o:
Ketchup, für Dich gilt das selbe. Nur anmelden und dann nich Spamen gibts nich. Einsatz zeigen


----------



## Supah Gee (31. März 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da hat ja genau der Richtige drauf geantwortet zu dem Thema
> 
> G.



Wie meinstn des  

Achso jetz seh ichs...wegen "@Jörg" ???



> @Supah Gee
> 
> So wie du das beschreibst klingt das nach einer lockeren Feierabendrunde zum Aldi....



Naja bissl anstrengen musst dich schon


----------



## MasterChris (31. März 2007)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Dafür hab ich ne Frau geheiratet die kein Alkohol trinkt
> 
> Jetzt hast Dich ja bei uns angemeldet, aber jetzt mußt auch noch sinnlos rumspamen. Sonst verstößt Du gegen die Forumsregeln und wirst wieder gelöscht (o:
> Ketchup, für Dich gilt das selbe. Nur anmelden und dann nich Spamen gibts nich. Einsatz zeigen



das spamen beginnt schon noch früh genug  
die nächste woche hab ich genug zeit

verheiratet bin ich noch nicht... aber 10jahre beziehung zählen genau so


----------



## Reitermaniac (1. April 2007)

mal schauen vllt komm ich die woche auch mal dazu hab ja ferien   schule eben ( bin auch nen blutiger anfänger) 

@Jörg: em wie sind die lift öffnungszeiten?
und was kostet der spaß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2007)

Bin ich jetzt auch net genau informiert ob, wie und wann genau.

Aber wenn es wo steht dann hier:

http://www.seilbahn-ochsenkopf.de/

G.


----------



## Ketchyp (1. April 2007)

Leute, ihr wollt wirklich nicht das ich spamme  
Ich bin Schüler, ich habe zuviel Zeit, ich spam euch sonst euren ganzen Server zu


----------



## TimvonHof (1. April 2007)

hab mich gestern mal kundig getan. die saisonkarte liegt bei 190 euro  
die halbtagskarte bei 14.50.- 
was bedeutet die rentiert sich erst wenn du 14 mal halbtags am oko fährst.

ich denk mal da ich 100km da hin habe werd ich mich weiterhin auf die halben tage konzentrieren. hab ja sowiso eher nur vormittags zeit.... daher hab ich den jörg auch schon ewig nimmer gesehen - der weiss glaub ich gar net das es einen vormittag gibt  

werd am samstag net dabei sein - familienurlaub über ostern... bikefrei
vielleicht ja nach amsterdam oder so


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2007)

Natürlich weiß ich noch was Vormittag ist, bzw. das es den gibt.
Des ist die Zeit in der man das Vormittagstück macht...........ihr wißt schon des was früher mal Frühstück geheißen hat 

G.


----------



## rex_sl (1. April 2007)

also euer schäuflerl is ja mal echt das schlechteste was ich je gegessen habe. die strecke is ja pervers gut zu befahren. so trocken hab ich die das ganze letzte jahr nicht gesehen. aber michelin c16 is einfach nix für oko. da is nen minion in weich viel besser am vr. 

und am m-weg liegen ja lauter dicke bäume im weg. sonst war es wieder mal sehr geil. nur das ne rohloff von alleine schaltet hab ich heute das erste mal gehört.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2007)

rex_sl schrieb:


> also euer schäuflerl is ja mal echt das schlechteste was ich je gegessen habe. die strecke is ja pervers gut zu befahren. so trocken hab ich die das ganze letzte jahr nicht gesehen. aber michelin c16 is einfach nix für oko. da is nen minion in weich viel besser am vr.
> 
> und am m-weg liegen ja lauter dicke bäume im weg. sonst war es wieder mal sehr geil. nur das ne rohloff von alleine schaltet hab ich heute das erste mal gehört.



War wohl ne Automatikrohloff 
War auch überrascht wie toll das es gerollert ist.
Der Batman hat sich ja gleich gedacht das er sein Schaltwerk garnimmer braucht 
Und Vergiß Minion.....HighRoller40a funktioniert wenigstens auch bei Nässe


G.


----------



## rex_sl (1. April 2007)

bei minion brauch ich aber nicht wechseln weil der is daheim am besten. und hat bis jetzt immer getaugt. 

das mit der rohloff war super. ich hab die ganze restliche abfahrt gelacht. der hatte wahrscheinlich nen nervöses handgelenk oder nie ne rohloff besessen. der hatte die wahrscheinlich nur nicht richtig eingestellt.   

ja der batman war wieder das beste. aber ohne schaltung war er schneller als mit. aber das essen hat keinen von uns vom hocker gehauen. da is bürgerkind aufm rückweg doch besser.

ich hab mein essen sogar nochmal in der mikrowelle aufgewärmt bekommen. dann hab ich noch ein scharfes messer für mein schäuferle bekommen. das war schon arg böse, das ich ein steakmesser brauche zum schneiden


----------



## oBATMANo (1. April 2007)

Bin auf der Heimfahrt halb eingepennt, weil ich so fertig war, da ich jeden Kiesel zum Pushen nutzen mußte. Über bissl mehr Gefälle hät ich mich heut echt gefreut. War aber echt erstaunt, dass die Strecke sich so schon flüssig rollen läßt.
Das Schaltwerk hatte 4 Jahre gehalten  
Zwei Speichen hats auch noch mit in Tod gerissen, sowie ne Armee an Kabelbindern, welche wohl selber nich so recht wußten was sie da an meinem Radl solln  

Aber das Sodbrennen auf der Heimfahrt hat mich wachgehalten. Man sollte Schäuferle halt nur im schönen Franken und nich in Ost Bayern essen


----------



## Ketchyp (1. April 2007)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> ... nich in Ost Bayern essen


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2007)

Der Batzen hat ja auch net nach Schäufele ausgeschaut.
Wie soll des dann auch nach Schäufele schmecken sollen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (2. April 2007)

ich bevozuge immer noch leberkäse in ner schönen semml a bissl senf *harr* das is was feines


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2007)

So, ab heut gehts es wieder ein wenig flüssiger.
Ein Kyrillschaden weniger. 

G.


----------



## Reitermaniac (3. April 2007)

mir fällt grad auf das der jörg nur rocky's fährt is das nur zufall oder bist du den rocky's so zugetan


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2007)

Eher Zufall.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. April 2007)

So, der Einstiegsholzkicker steht jetzt wieder in der richtigen Richtung ist fes.......und vorne 7cm höher, bzw. wieder so steil wie letztes Jahr.

Und bei den Netzen aufpassen, die werden in näherer Zeit einfach mal anders drinnstecken.

G.


----------



## oBATMANo (4. April 2007)

Wollt jetzt eigentlich schon auf der Strecke stehen  
Dies mal auch mit Kette und neuem Schaltwerk

Man sollte zwei Tage vorher nich mehr ans Telefon gehn, wenn man unter der Woche vor hat nen Tag radln zu gehn


----------



## LB Jörg (4. April 2007)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Wollt jetzt eigentlich schon auf der Strecke stehen
> Dies mal auch mit Kette und neuem Schaltwerk
> 
> Man sollte zwei Tage vorher nich mehr ans Telefon gehn, wenn man unter der Woche vor hat nen Tag radln zu gehn




Heute wäre es temperaturtechnisch eh net so der bringer.
Aber Kette ist eh net nötig.
Hab gestern auch mal ohne Benutzung die 2km gerollert und man schafft locker einen über 21km/h Schnitt und des obwohl die Strecke noch netmal komplett frei ist.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2007)

Vorsicht!!!! Es steht jetzt ein Fangzaun mehr.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2007)

Bald HPW (HalberPreisWochenende)

Siehe:http://www.fichtlride.de


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rex_sl (6. April 2007)

cool cool


----------



## oBATMANo (6. April 2007)

Der Fangzaun macht zum Schluß aber ganz schon zu
Is paar mal recht knapp heut geworden. Der vorletzte Pfosten war immer im Weg


----------



## rex_sl (6. April 2007)

ja hab mich auch einmal fangen lassen. 

was ich sehr positiv finde:

im oberen abschnitt 1 kleiner wald. ist dieses große loch mit steinen aufgefüllt.
der kyrillschaden "dropkante" is jetzt fahrbar und man muss ncihtmehr droppen
wir haben batman seine liftkarte wiedergefunden.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. April 2007)

Hier noch mal zur Erinnerug die kyrillische Dropkante in vorher/nachher...an der man jetzt nommal gut Geschwindigkeit mitnehmen kann.
Ja, der Fangzaun im allgemeinen könnte am ersten Nässetag eine komplexe Sache werden.
Jetzt ist halt die Zeit wo der Gripp mit jeder Fahrt, bei versuchter steigender Geschwindigkeit, schlechter wird.
Bis der wenige Grasboden sich in Staub und Steine verwandelt.
Und dann wird sich eh irgendwo irgenwann irgendwer um die Fangzäune wickeln und die Dinger komplett abräumen 


G.


----------



## Reitermaniac (7. April 2007)

hab mir mal das video auf der oko-homepage angeschaut wer is der fahrer? kann das sein das der jörg sien kopf dafür hinhalten musste?


----------



## lowfat (7. April 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und dann wird sich eh irgendwo irgenwann irgendwer um die Fangzäune wickeln und die Dinger komplett abräumen
> G.



Ist heute schon passiert mit Ergebnis Schlüsselbeinbruch. Für Skifahrer taugen die Zäune, für Radfahrer wirds kritisch, wenn man sich mal eingefädelt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (7. April 2007)

hört sich böse an gute besserung


----------



## Reitermaniac (7. April 2007)

allgemeine frage hab mir grad bei den fahrperisen unten die hinweise angeschaut auf der seilbahn homepage was heist da angemessene ausrüsstung? reicht da mein normaler cc helm?


----------



## Supah Gee (7. April 2007)

lowfat schrieb:


> Ist heute schon passiert mit Ergebnis Schlüsselbeinbruch. Für Skifahrer taugen die Zäune, für Radfahrer wirds kritisch, wenn man sich mal eingefädelt hat.



 
Wer? Wo? Wann?  

Gar nix mitbekommen


----------



## LB Jörg (7. April 2007)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> hab mir mal das video auf der oko-homepage angeschaut wer is der fahrer? kann das sein das der jörg sien kopf dafür hinhalten musste?



Ja.

Und angemessene Ausrüstung ist des was denkt was man braucht.
Wenn man sich verletzt und mehr hätte tragen können, war die Ausrüstung nicht angemessen genug.

@Lowfat: Für Schlüsselbeinbruch sind doch eigentlich die Bäume da.
Wer war denn der Unglückliche, bzw. woher?
War heut viel los?

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (7. April 2007)

hi ho

haben heut mal an der strecke etwas "gefeilt" und sie hie und da versucht etwas flowiger zu gestalten ist unsd auch an so manchen stellen gelungen, allerdings ist der bauwahn heut mal wieder mit uns durch gegangen und so haben wir die strecke um etwas mehr AIR-TIME bereicher. grins.

unteranderem habern wir die zufahrt zum steilstück "gesmoothed" und dort ne schöne landung hingebaut vorher natürlich nen schönen holzsprung.  

naja und so hier und da nen paar verbesserungen


----------



## LB Jörg (7. April 2007)

Oh, da bin ich ja gespannt morgen. 
Mist Telefon


----------



## Reitermaniac (7. April 2007)

ja ok dann versuch ich mich zu panzern wie ne schildkröte weil der beste bin ich ja nich  

Ps: is am Montag von den Lb's oder sonst wer am oko? weil werd am montag vllt  bissl dort sein wär cool wenn mir einer bissl zeigen könnte wo wie was naja auf gut deutshc ne kleine einführung geben könnte


----------



## LB Jörg (7. April 2007)

Habt ihr zu dem 4ten Bild auch eine Landung dazugebaut?

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (7. April 2007)

@ jörg. aus holz nein. aus stein ja mehr oder weniger schon. es war schon so ne art landung da die wir dann natürlich noch um einiges besser gemacht haben. muss man sehen wie alles neue geht. konnten es noch nicht testen


----------



## LB Jörg (7. April 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ jörg. aus holz nein. aus stein ja mehr oder weniger schon



Stein ist doch eh besserwie Holz 
Ach du brauchst jetzt dann fei nimmer zu Oko-News zurückgehen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (7. April 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Stein ist doch eh besserwie Holz
> Ach du brauchst jetzt dann fei nimmer zu Oko-News zurückgehen
> 
> G.




es ist blöd sich über zwei threads gleichzeitig zu unterhalten... !!!


----------



## OLB EMan (7. April 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> hi ho
> 
> haben heut mal an der strecke etwas "gefeilt" und sie hie und da versucht etwas flowiger zu gestalten ist unsd auch an so manchen stellen gelungen, allerdings ist der bauwahn heut mal wieder mit uns durch gegangen und so haben wir die strecke um etwas mehr AIR-TIME bereicher. grins.



japp (mit mir gehts immer in die luft  leider (oder zum glück) hab ich zuwenig zeit sonst würd mer nur noch fliegen *gg*) ... wird langsam ne richtig gute strecke  airtime is sehr nice und wichtig


----------



## LB Stefan (7. April 2007)

jo ich denk auch dass ganz gut geworden ist. sag ich jetzt einfach mal so ohne es gefahren zu haben.


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. April 2007)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> Ps: is am Montag von den Lb's oder sonst wer am oko? weil werd am montag vllt  bissl dort sein wär cool wenn mir einer bissl zeigen könnte wo wie was naja auf gut deutshc ne kleine einführung geben könnte



So wie es aussieht, werd ich wohl mal wieder vorbeischauen  

MfG
Stefan

der mit der lustigen Klingel am Rad


----------



## Reitermaniac (7. April 2007)




----------



## rex_sl (8. April 2007)

schaut gut aus. werden morgen wohl zum 3ten mal die woche kommen. das neue zeug schaut gut aus. im vergleich zu vor 2 jahren is die strecke so flowig geworden das is unbeschreiblich. gute arbeit jungs


----------



## MrWheely (8. April 2007)

war gestern zum zweiten mal in der woche oben , einfach nur geil die strecke!!!  
der neue sprung ist auch sehr geil!!!

MFG MrWheely


----------



## Reitermaniac (8. April 2007)

Bin am Montag auch oben


----------



## ^aleKz^ (9. April 2007)

@die LBs:
will demnächst a mal hochkommen,...und etz wollt ich fragen obs irgendwie ne genaue beschreibung der strecke und der einzelnen passagen gibt? 
da ich mit meinem "hardtail freerider"  komm, und a net der fahrtechnikkönig bin!!nur um sich weng einzustellen....dasses keine bösen überraschungen gibt!  
zu dem (kurzen)video mit dem drop und der holzlandung(auf der stecke):
vor dem drop muss man doch über ne lücke zwischen den shores springen...wie groß isn da der abstand??
und wie hoch is der drop und wie weit muss man kommen um nicht an der kante der landung hängen zu bleiben??
wie gesagt hardtail warsch. mit ner z1 light eta mit 150mm...!
is damit fahrbar oder?? 
greez und dange für die antworten  !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (9. April 2007)

naja ich sags mal so ich bin heute mit meinem ghost ert 5500 runter gehoppert also von der gabel eh rmüsste gehen bin aber den großen shore nicht gesprungen


----------



## Reitermaniac (9. April 2007)

war heut aber auch richtig cool oben


----------



## ^aleKz^ (9. April 2007)

ja?wie bistn hin gekomm?wie is die strecke deiner meinung nach so für "anfänger"?
net?bist ausnrum gerodelt? muss mir die strecke echt mal anschaun!!!*freu*
verdammt, des mit der gabel hat sich erstmal zerschlagen... hoff hab mein bike aber bald voll einsatzbereit!!!  
evtl. sehma uns ja ma...! was hast du gezahlt, und wie lang bist du gefahn??


----------



## Reitermaniac (9. April 2007)

gehfahren ahben mich meine letern  em für anfänger ja so wie ich machen langsam fahren und gezahlt hab ich 10  ab 14:00 uhr bis 18:00 Uhr


----------



## rex_sl (9. April 2007)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> gehfahren ahben mich meine letern  em für anfänger ja so wie ich machen langsam fahren und gezahlt hab ich 10  ab 14:00 uhr bis 18:00 Uhr



das nächste mal schauste auf die strecke und nicht in die kamera, schaut schneller aus


----------



## flob (9. April 2007)

Hi,

mich würde mal interessieren, wie sich die beiden neuen Kicker fahren lassen?!
Wie wurde im Steinfeld denn eine LAndung realisiert 

Dankeschön   

Sind am Mittwoch am Oko -> Osterferien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rex_sl (9. April 2007)

hab heute fotos von strecke und allen die mir entgegengekommen sind gemacht. werde die morgen mal bei rapidshare hochladen.


hier bild von heute vom shore


----------



## Ketchyp (10. April 2007)

Ich werd vlt so mitte von der Woche mich hochgammeln lassen (Eltern sei Dank, weil ich einfach zu spät mit meinem schein angefangen habe ^^) .. Mal schaun.


----------



## LB Stefan (13. April 2007)

@ all sind heut ma am oko weng was modifizieren


----------



## Reitermaniac (13. April 2007)

auf dem bild da oben habt ihr mich mal wieder top erwischt


----------



## LB Jörg (13. April 2007)

VORSICHT NEWS......VORSICHT NEWS

Am Holz, kurz nichts, Holz, Stein, Holzlandungteil ist die Landung aus vielfachen Wunsch zum Stein hin verlängert worden....also der Abstand ist halt kürzer....oder die Landung ist näher drann usw............

......AAAAAAAber jetzt des Vorsicht.......gleich nach der Landung (und der Kompression) geht es dafür jetzt leicht berauf mit abrupter Endkante.....
....also erstmal anschauen und sich net gleich zu Tode schießen.

Näheres mit Bilder auf Fichtlride.de heute Abend oder morgen Vormittag...oder Emän 

G.


----------



## Reitermaniac (13. April 2007)

am sonntag nachmittag wer oben?


----------



## OLB EMan (13. April 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> VORSICHT NEWS......VORSICHT NEWS
> 
> Am Holz, kurz nichts, Holz, Stein, Holzlandungteil ist die Landung aus vielfachen Wunsch zum Stein hin verlängert worden....also der Abstand ist halt kürzer....oder die Landung ist näher drann usw............
> 
> ...



japp ... wir haben das gap verkürzt aber trotzdem die schwierigkeit erhöht  ...

bilder kommen gleich


----------



## LB Jörg (13. April 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> japp ... wir haben das gap verkürzt aber trotzdem die schwierigkeit erhöht  ...
> 
> bilder kommen gleich



Nein....wir haben die Schwierigkeit verringert aber dafür die prozentuale Befahrquote und damit die Anzahl der möglichen Verletzten erhöht 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. April 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nein....wir haben die Schwierigkeit verringert aber dafür die prozentuale Befahrquote und damit die Anzahl der möglichen Verletzten erhöht
> 
> G.



so kann mans auch sagen


----------



## LB Jörg (13. April 2007)

Ach und nochwas.
Durch die lange Trockenperiode liegen die Stein(ch)e(n) immernoch alle überall so lose rum und gehen keine Verbindung mit dem Boden ein.....teilweise an Stellen wo eigentlich Grip sein sollte....also gibts halt teilweise Murmeleffekt.
Aber ist doch auch was schönes wenn man das rutschende Bike noch kurz vorm Baum abfangen kann 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyper (14. April 2007)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> am sonntag nachmittag wer oben?



japp, bin am sonntag endlich mal wieder oben...Zeit wirds...



LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...und damit die Anzahl der möglichen Verletzten erhöht
> 
> G.



zu gütig, danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Reitermaniac (14. April 2007)

weis nich ob ich morgen kann bin so kaputt von heute durfte mit meinem vater im wald nen kettensägenmasaker an bäumen vollbringen...


----------



## Reitermaniac (15. April 2007)

sagt mal was ist denn am ochsenkopf los war heute dort und musste 11 zahlen für karte ab 14 uhr obwohl ich schüler bin und erst 15 und die woche zuvor am montag war ich oben und da kostete mich der ganze spaß nur 10 muss ich dmait rechnen das es das nächste mal 12 sin?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (15. April 2007)

ölf euro halbtageskarte füa schüler und studenten ab zwoa bis um fümfe- is so!! hos nu niad andas dalebt


----------



## Reitermaniac (15. April 2007)

naja as letzte mal hab ich als kind 10 bezahlt weil ich imma noch 15 bin...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (15. April 2007)

rasieren!!


----------



## Reitermaniac (15. April 2007)

heute morgen gemacht...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (15. April 2007)

ne keine ahnung, vielleicht glück ghabt-oder pech!
owa i zohl a imma ölf...


----------



## Reitermaniac (15. April 2007)

hmm naja auch egal heute zum ersten aml den großen kigger nebend er seilbahn gesprungen Juhuu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (15. April 2007)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> sagt mal was ist denn am ochsenkopf los war heute dort und musste 11 zahlen für karte ab 14 uhr obwohl ich schüler bin und erst 15 und die woche zuvor am montag war ich oben und da kostete mich der ganze spaß nur 10 muss ich dmait rechnen das es das nächste mal 12 sin?




hab mir heute mal das preiskartengefüge erklären lassen (nachdem mir die unstimmigkeiten aufgefallen sind  )... die haben die zeiten geschoben da ja der lift im sommer ne stunde länger fährt ...

die frühere 13:00 karte is jetzt ab 14:00
halbtageskarte ab 13:00 statt 12:00 ... usw

auf der seilbahnhomepage sind leider noch die alten preise ...


----------



## speedy_j (15. April 2007)

@eman

im eurem video an der stelle 3:14 ist meine heutige verhähnisvolle stelle zu sehen.
war, wie gesagt, zu langsam und bin da auch noch unglücklich mit dem vorderrad zuerst auf einem stein aufgesetzt. muss das wohl in der luft schon geahnt haben und hab wahrscheinlich schon wie blöde am lenker gezogen, damit ich nicht kopfüber absteige. war wohl ein wenig zuviel des guten. als anschließend das hinterrad den absatz runter ist hat es nochmal schwung geholt und sich entschieden, unter mir durch zu schlüpfen und auch mal vorn zu fahren .

der rucksack scheint schlimmeres vermieden zu haben und ist jetzt berechtig im eimer. dafür ist auf dem rücken nur eine große schramme.

war trotzdem ein gelungener tag. muss jetzt nur noch die hose richtig flicken.


----------



## skyper (15. April 2007)

Na dann war ich heute wenigstens nicht der einzige dens so richtig schön gebrezelt hat...


----------



## OLB EMan (16. April 2007)

ein besuch bei mutter erde gehört immer mal dazu  auf jedenfall weis ich jetzt wer du bist  

... mann hab ich heut nen bock auf arbeiten


----------



## Reitermaniac (16. April 2007)

sonntag hats mich auch mal der erde näher gebracht


----------



## skyper (16. April 2007)

Ergebnisse von gestern:

-am Arm ne kleine Wunde
-Auge angeschwollen (Danke an die Fa. Bell)
-Bremse kaputt
-Bremshebel krumm
-1x Schlauch wechseln
-am HR 5 Speichen krumm+locker
-2x Schulter ausgekugelt (passiert aber öfters)

aber trotzdem schee wars,bis zum nächsten mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (16. April 2007)

am letzten sprung beim lift is auf der holzlandung ein brett gebrochen also aufpassen


----------



## OLB EMan (16. April 2007)

normal landet man dort net  wir hatten damals sogar drüber diskutiert ob wir das flache überhaupt bauen


----------



## Reitermaniac (16. April 2007)

naja aufjedenfall is da nen brett gebrochen


----------



## DH-Virus (16. April 2007)

Da haben ja am Wochenende einige Bodenproben aus tieferen Schichten entnommen,mich hats auch ordentlich geschmissen: An den neuen Kicker bevor es auf den Highspeed Hohlweg geht bin ich nicht ganz über die zweite Bodenwelle gekommen und habe dafür das Loch von dem entwurzelten Baum voll erwischt. -Läßt sich total Sch.... fahren mit nem Dicken Knie. Horrido DH-Virus


----------



## TimvonHof (16. April 2007)

wahhh es ist zum heulen!
musste heute feststellen, dass lenker, vorbau und kettenführung für meinen neuen liebling erst ende der woche kommen...... mein anderes tourenbike hab ich grad zerrupft. 
immerhin das norco geht wieder - nachdem ich einen hübschen bodygrind auf dem oko-stamm hatte und das nagelneue x9 den bach runter war....
wenn es einigermassen hinhaut bin ich am samstag vormittag dort und bügel das wieder aus  wenns wetter passt... soll ja wieder unbeständig werden.


----------



## rex_sl (16. April 2007)

hiermal der virus beim fahren ohne mit bodenprobe.


----------



## speedy_j (17. April 2007)

skyper schrieb:


> Ergebnisse von gestern:
> 
> -am Arm ne kleine Wunde
> -Auge angeschwollen (Danke an die Fa. Bell)
> ...



nachdem ich heut noch mal beim händler war, kann ich mithalten:  

-linker unterarm mit schöner großer schürfwunde
-rechter ellbogen aufgekratzt
-blauer fleck am rechten oberschenkel
-schürfwunden vom lenker in der leistengegend bis zum dammbein (verdächtig nah am männlichem geschlechtsmerkmal)
-schürwunden auf dem rücke und größere schürfwunde über einer ar...backe
-rucksack zerissen
-hr-felge mit irparablem höhenschlag zerschranzt und weiß nicht wie viele speichen locker
-hose aufgerissen (vielen dank ans liftpersonal, die mit nadel und faden zur seite standen)


----------



## skyper (18. April 2007)

Ja ok is auch nich schlecht...wer bietet mehr ?


----------



## Reitermaniac (18. April 2007)

da kann ich nich mit halten


----------



## FrankenRider (18. April 2007)

Hey ho!

War am Sonntag das erste Mal auch am Ochsenkopf, naja und wie das beim ersten Mal so laufen kann, hab ich mich wohl auch ein bischen unbeholfen angestellt.  
Das Ergebnis sind jetzt paar Blessuren am linken Arm plus Schulter (alles offen   ) und meine Beine sind auch nich ganz verschont geblieben.

Mords Spass hats jedenfalls gemacht und ich hab große Lust öfters mal vorbeizuschauen. 
Kuck mich auch grade noch nach Protektoren um, und wollte daher fragen, was denn sinnvoll ist, was man braucht, was ihr fahrt, oder euch gekauft habt aber nie benutzt.
(Für alle die am Sonntag da waren, ich war der Held mit dem Cube eingelenker, der gelben MZ All Mountain, nem CC-Deckel auf der Birne und dem Tank-Top....   über soviel Blödheit kann ich mittlerweile auch wieder lachen  ) 
Knie und schienbeinprotektoren sind wohl klar, dass ich mir hol', genau wie ein Fullface. 
Was habt ihr denn so alles an? Fahrt ihr mit so einer Schutzweste, wo ellenbogenprotektoren und rückenschutz und und und alles dran ist, oder reichen nur ellenbogenprotektoren....?

Möcht mich jetzt halt mal anständig ausrüsten, damit ich auch mal länger meine ruhe hab.
Ach ja, bezügl. protektorenwesten (falls sinnvoll) wie fallen die dinger aus, normale T-Shirt größe ist bei mir M wenns etwas "oberkörperbetonender" sein soll    sonst L. wie fallen die Dinger aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (18. April 2007)

schließ mich Frankenriders frage an weil der tag für mich genauso glorreich war


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2007)

Ja die Fragen sind ziemlich leicht beantwortet.
Auf so einer Strecke gilt die Regel: Je mehr desto besser. 
Also Ganzkörperschutz ist da schon eine tolle Sache.
Die Größen und die Paßform fallen bei jedem Hersteller unterschiedlich aus.
Teilweise kommt es sogar beim gleichen Hersteller zu unterschiedlichen Größenverhältnissen.
Also am besten irgendwo anprobieren...die Dinger die bei Dainese unter den Snowbord/Skisachen laufen sind im übriegen bequemer und meist in größeren Geschäften wo es Skizeug gibt zum anprobieren vorhanden 

G.


----------



## FrankenRider (18. April 2007)

ok, danke schonmal.
ruhig weiterposten please

Ach ja, da ich als armer Zivi noch nicht im Geld schwimme, meine schutzausrüstung aber noch sehr große defizite (alles fehlt   ) aufweißt, frage ich einfach mal was ihr von diesem helm haltet:

http://www.alpha-bikes.de/shop/assets/s2dmain.html?http://www.alpha-bikes.de/shop/

ist halt wegen der lackfehler sehr günstig. ich sag mal so, die stören mich nicht großartig undd wenns mich das erste mal mault sieht man wahrscheinlich eh nix mehr davon. wenn ich keinen totalen knick in der optik hab, hatte jmd der am sonntag da war genau diesen (vllt, meldet er/sie sich ja mal zu wort, deshalb die frage hier an dieser stelle) sufu hab ich bemüht, so schlimm scheint der helm nicht zu sein...

mfg


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. April 2007)

bevor du dir nur was für die Arme holst: zieh lieber erst einen Rückenprotektor an und dann wenns heftiger wird was für die Arme. Armknochen wachsen im allgemeinen besser zusammen als Rückenmark...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## OLB EMan (18. April 2007)

helm is ok ...

als rückenschutz kann zur not auch nen rucksack dienen ... absolut unverzichtbar sind knie-/schienbeinschützer ... besonders bei den vielen spitzigen felsen am okopf


----------



## LB Stefan (18. April 2007)

jo fullface, knie/schienbein und rückenprotektor gehören wohl schon bei der strecke zur sollausstattung eines vernünftigen menschen. und wenn man schon nen rückenprotektor kauft kann man die paar euro auch noch ausgeben und gleich ne jacke kaufen. dann haben ellbogen oberarme brust schultern usw auch noch was davon. sehr wichtig dabei ist dass die jacke beim tragen nicht als störend empfunden wird. denn wenn man sieh ungern anzieht, zieht man sie später gar nicht an! bei dainese hat man bisher selten schlechtes gehört. noch ein vorteil sie sind hell wenn man also bei sonne im t-shirt fährt ist es etwas angenehmer als schwarz an den armen zu haben  

bei schienbeinschonern darauf achten dass sie schön lang sind und am besten den schuh ganz leicht tangieren, dann rutschen sie nicht.


----------



## DH-Virus (18. April 2007)

Ich hab ein paar Dainese Knie/Schienbein schützer für lau abzugeben.Die hab ich von ner Protectorenhose abgetrennt,weil ich die von UFO mit Gelenk fahre, sind sicherer,da ich öfter mal heftig abfliege und meine alten Knochen nicht mehr ganz so gut heilen. Jedenfalls sind unten zwei normale Bänder mit Klettverschlüssen,müßtest mal probieren ob die halten, ich bin Samstag mittag wieder am OKO. Eine Protectoren-Weste würde ich mir an Deiner Stelle nicht holen sondern gleich ne Jacke!! Erstens wegen dem Schulterschutz-kann man gut gebrauchen,wie Du erfahren hast und zweitens wegen dem Nierengurt der zwar im Sommer schön wärmt,aber der Deine inneren Organe doch ganz ordentlich schützt,wenn Du Dir den Lenker in Wanst ramst oder mit den Nieren irgendwo aufklatschst. Ist übrigens auch ein Beitrag im Forum unter "Kleidung". Bei Geldmangel sieh im BIKE-MARKT oder bei Ebay nach. Tschö


----------



## LB Stefan (18. April 2007)

jepp aber wegen dem wärmenden "nierengurt" der mir als zu warm und störend vorkam hab ich mir des multisport-jacked geholt einzigster nachteil der rückenprotektor könnte nen tick länger sein


----------



## OLB EMan (18. April 2007)

hab mir das gekauft ...







... nachdem mein altes safty jacket langsam zerfällt nach 5 jahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankenRider (19. April 2007)

Dankeschön für die vielen Tips, man lernt ja einiges dazu.

Wenn ein Rückenprotektor wirklich so wichtig ist, werde ich mir wohl doch so eine Protektorenjacke zulegen, zumal sich meine schultern und arme dann ja auch freuen.
Kleine Bitte noch an alle aus meiner Gegend(Pegnitz, Bayreuth&Umgebung): Wo habt ihr eure Protektoren her, bzw wo habt ihr sie anprobiert, welcher Bikeshop hat sowas rumliegen. Kenn eigtl nur den Bikeshop Radioaktiv in Pegnitz und konnte mich bei meinem letzten Besuch nicht daran erinnern, dass der Protektoren oder so rumliegen hatte, keine Ahnung also welche größe ich brauch.(Arme und Schultern sind bei mir recht breit, mach als 2tes Hobby Kraftsport, bin jetzt aber kein son Fleischberg oder so  ) 

Laut Sufu fällt im Zusammenhang mit Protektoren auch immer der Name Dainese, wobei mir die ehrlich gesagt ein wenig teuer sind (auch wenn man bekanntlich bei der Sicherheit besser nicht spart...)
Was ist den von den Vertretern von AXO und 661 zu halten?

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Discount/AXO-Protector-Jacket-HP-2005::3434.html
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...xOne-661-Pressure-Suit-Jacket-2006::5762.html

empfehlenswert?Kennt jemand nen Händler in unserem Raum der sowas da hat,zwecks Größe (nein, ich bin nicht so ein Lutscher der da dann nur anprobiert und im Internet dann bestellt, den Mehrpreis des Händlers zahl ich dann auch)?

Danke euch!


P.S.: Wenns nervt und ich das besser im Kleidungs Thread auskaspern soll, ist ok, dachte nur vllt kennt ja jmd nen Bike Shop in meiner Nähe der sowas im Programm hat


----------



## LB Stefan (19. April 2007)

zu der axo kann ich nix sagen. 
die 661 hatte ioch mal den vorgänger daheim von 2004 oder so weiß nimmer genau vielleicht auch 2005 da hat mich dieses monströse störrische brustschild total gestört. des war irgendwie so breit und die träger des rucksacks waren immer zur hälfte auf denm schild und zur hälfte nicht und überhaupt störte des voll.

dainese sachen gibts auch bei watercolors in hof. die haben aber snowboardsachen, haben aber wennst glück hast auch solche jacken da. einfach mal anrufen


----------



## DH-Virus (19. April 2007)

bei dem AXO -Jacket liegst Du genau richtig-gute Belüftung-guter Schutz,auch schlüsselbein,ein sehr langer Rückenprotector;der auch übern Steiß geht und auch der Preis stimmt.Ich habe das Teil seit zwei Jahren und es hat ne Menge abgefangen. Beim 661 hast Du vorne nur ein dickes warmes Schaumstoffpolster,wenn Du damitauf was hartes kantiges knallst-!!!!???? Wenn dann würde ich das Kissen vorn abtrennen und mit nem Vorderteil von nem MX-Panzer kombinieren. Beim 661 ist auch der Rückensch.etwas kurz. Wenn Du SA/SO am OKO bist kannst AXO mal probieren Tschö


----------



## Reitermaniac (24. April 2007)

was is am 29.4. so am oko bissl los?


----------



## rex_sl (24. April 2007)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> was is am 29.4. so am oko bissl los?



nicht viel weil da eröffnungswochenende bischofsmais ist.


----------



## Reitermaniac (25. April 2007)

naja dann werd ich wohl trail für mich haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (4. Mai 2007)

eman, glaub wir san uns neulich am oko begegnet war am 15.4. dort...


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Mai 2007)

hmm das fällt dir aber schnell ein  

hmm kann sein das ich da am okopf war


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2007)

Nur nommal der Hinweis am Wochenende halber Preis.

http://www.fichtlride.de/FR/frame.htm

Und dann auf Info drücken.


G.


----------



## speedy_j (8. Mai 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nur nommal der Hinweis am Wochenende halber Preis.
> 
> http://www.fichtlride.de/FR/frame.htm
> 
> ...



ohhhhh, ganz vergessen. da muss ich mich aber sputen, dass ich mein neues bike zusammen bekomme.

wo kann man dort eigentlich in der nähe zu einem normalen preis übernachten?


----------



## thaper (8. Mai 2007)

mh bei dem wetter bleib ich lieber daham...


----------



## DH-Virus (10. Mai 2007)

thaper schrieb:


> mh bei dem wetter bleib ich lieber daham...


Du RIIIIIESEN-WEICHEI ! ! !


----------



## thaper (10. Mai 2007)

naja war eher darauf bezogen das ich am oko net gern bei regen fahrn würd aber hier schon. egal. wird ja evtl doch ganz schee das wetter.


----------



## Wern (18. Mai 2007)

N'Abend
Wie sieht denn die Strecke am Ochsenkopf im Moment aus? Ist's schwer schlammig?
Wollen am Sonntag mal n bisschen Liftfahren.
War jemand heute dort oder will am We hinfahrn?
Gruss Wern


----------



## [FREAK] (19. Mai 2007)

Wir sind morgen auch zu zweit dort zu finden ..schwarzes Ghost Dh und grünes   Stinky..eventuell sieht man sich ja mal! Insofern würden mich die Streckenbedingungen natürlich auch interessieren.

Basti


Jetz bin ich aber erstmal in der Garage mein Rad zusammensetzen


----------



## rex_sl (19. Mai 2007)

wir kommen morgen auch mal wieder. hoffe jörg du bist wieder fit und bist auch da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. Mai 2007)

Fit ist glaube ich was anderes wie mein Zustand 
Aber im großen und ganzen gehts schon wieder....
...wobei ich mir heute Nachmittag an einem Boulderdach mein Kreuz irgendwie verdreht hab 

Wollte aber morgen eher tourentechnisch unterwegs sein.....aber schau´mer mal.

G.


----------



## thaper (20. Mai 2007)

tjojo wäre ich net so einseitig behindert wäre ich au am start.


----------



## Reitermaniac (28. Mai 2007)

wie siehts dem am oko aus sehr matschig ( lebensgefährtlich) für non-dhler ?


----------



## rex_sl (9. Juni 2007)

was sind denn das für tolle sprünge mitten im hohlweg???.

jungs was isn da los???? das kann man doch niemals fahren.


----------



## Reitermaniac (10. Juni 2007)

hast nen bild davon? weil ich hab grad kein plan welche du meinst


----------



## DH-Virus (10. Juni 2007)

@ rex sl :Was hast'n fürn problem mit den neuen Kickern, bin heute draußen gwesen und geht doch gut! ! ?????


----------



## Stylo77 (10. Juni 2007)

viel zu kurz oder zu steil !


----------



## rex_sl (10. Juni 2007)

naja. wenn man von oben mit viel geschwindigkeit runterkommt, muss man ungefähr auf 5 kmh runterbremsen um nicht bei dem ersten kicker abzufliegen. weil viel zu klein und zu steil. beim 2ten fliegt man so komisch, das man fast die einfahrt nach rechts nimmer schafft. kicker ins flache sind voll doof.


----------



## [FREAK] (10. Juni 2007)

Hat jemand mal n Bild davon bzw. könnte beschreiben wo besagte Kicker stehen? Ich steig grade nich so ganz durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (11. Juni 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> nachdem ich heut noch mal beim händler war, kann ich mithalten:
> 
> -linker unterarm mit schöner großer schürfwunde
> -rechter ellbogen aufgekratzt
> ...



Wie war das nochmal?  



> oko ist auch mit herausgezogener sattelstütze zu fahren! hinpacken kann es da jeden, wenn man mal nicht aufpasst.



Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juni 2007)

Der Speedy funktioniert schon wieder. War gestern ja auch in Steinach.
Aber du kannst seiner Gabel gute Besserung wünschen.
Die hat eindeutig mehr Probleme mit der Luft wie er 

Von dorten sieht man sogar den Ochsenkopf.

G.


----------



## speedy_j (11. Juni 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die hat eindeutig mehr Probleme mit der Luft wie er



des muss doch net jeder wissen.  


@batman
der beitrag war ja schon uralt, hab schon längst wieder neue verletzungen.


----------



## oBATMANo (11. Juni 2007)

Das sind Auszeichnungen und keine Verletzungen


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juni 2007)

Es soll ja keine blöden Fragen geben auch wenn die jetzt von mir kommt 
Aber zu wlcher Zeit machen die Mittagspause wenn nichts los ist??

G.


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. Juni 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Es soll ja keine blöden Fragen geben auch wenn die jetzt von mir kommt
> Aber zu wlcher Zeit machen die Mittagspause wenn nichts los ist??
> 
> G.



imho von 12.15 bis 13.00Uhr.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (13. Juni 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Es soll ja keine blöden Fragen geben auch wenn die jetzt von mir kommt
> Aber zu wlcher Zeit machen die Mittagspause wenn nichts los ist??
> 
> G.



ich hoff für dich das die frage net ernst gemeint war  steht auch auf der fichtlrideseite


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juni 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ich hoff für dich das die frage net ernst gemeint war  steht auch auf der fichtlrideseite


 
Irgendwie war mir des entfallen
Und will doch morgen Nachmittag mal hochschauen um mal alles schlimme anzuschauen. 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (13. Juni 2007)

äh gehst du morgen okolieren. 

wann?


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juni 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> äh gehst du morgen okolieren.
> 
> wann?



Ja, will spähtestens um 13Uhr am Lift stehen 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (13. Juni 2007)

mhm vielleicht schau i a mal vorbei


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juni 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> mhm vielleicht schau i a mal vorbei




Was heißt hier vielleicht*kopfschüttel*
Und was soll diese Eselsprache??

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (13. Juni 2007)

je nachdem wies wetter wird  und ich lust hab und ....
kannst du kein eselisch ?!?


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juni 2007)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> naja vielleicht wenn ich halt lust zu hab...
> kannst du kein eselisch



Natürlich kann ich eselisch...ist ja nur eine Binärbuchstabensprache


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (14. Juni 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Natürlich kann ich eselisch...ist ja nur eine Binärbuchstabensprache
> 
> 
> G.


----------



## Reitermaniac (23. Juni 2007)

wie siehts am oko im moment aus sehr matschig und gefährlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtyKid (27. Juni 2007)

Bin am Montag gefahren, sind nur ein paar Matschlöcher. Aber nicht der Rede wert.

Btw, wieso werden eigtl keine Matratzen an Bäume geklebt? Dem oder anderen Holzfreund kommt man schon recht nah.
Oder haben da gewisse Leute was dagegen wegen z.B. verschandlung der Landschaft?
Ich hätt schon mal eine übrig


----------



## Supah Gee (27. Juni 2007)

Es müssen nur an künstliche Hindernisse so orange Matten....
Aber dürfte doch eigentlich nirgens gefährlich sein


----------



## Klabauterman (27. Juni 2007)

bin dafür dass schaumstoffstreussel über die felsenpassagen kommen oder die felsen gegen schaumstoffpolster getauscht werden  



ich find wenn dann sollte evtl. an den baum nach dem einen sprung in der mitte (nortshore) evtl was hin,weil da könnt ich mir scho vorstellen ,dass man mal dranknallt wenn man komisch landet


----------



## thaper (27. Juni 2007)

und am besten vor dem einen kleinen kicker (da kommen so 2 ähnliche kicker nacheinander relativ in der mitte der strecke) den baumstumpf rechts davor entfernt.. den hab ich scho mim pedal erwischt und bisl abgeflogen sah spektakulärer aus als es war, der boden is dort relativ weich.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juni 2007)

Ja, der Baumstumpf ist mittlerweile ein wenig problematisch wenn´s an der Stelle problematisch wird.


G.


----------



## DH-Virus (27. Juni 2007)

Ja ,da hab ich mir vor vor ca. 3wochen den zweitkleinsten Zeh,also praktisch den Ringzeh zerbröselt,aber das wächst irgendwie wieder zam. unten vorm Hohlweg,wo sich der weg gabelt,bin ich auch schon paarmal mit mit der rechten Hand am baum rechts hängen geblieben und überhaupt-wenn mann mehr Bäume absägen würde,könnte man viel besser drum herum fahren-)    Ich war das vorhergehende WE in Illmenau mitgefahren,war voll geil-schöne strecke,schnelle shuttles und super wetter! 
ich werde am we den oberen kicker im hohlweg verlängern und etwas erhöhen,das er nicht so das Hirad hochkickt,obwohl ichs eigentlich unproblematisch fand,aber da meine Gabel irgendwo im schweizer Zoll festhängt,kann ich eh nicht fahren und  mich mal nützlich machen.
@ jörg wie siehts mit deiner Megamoster tabledouble Strecke aus
  @ e-man fährst du bad wildbad mit?


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juni 2007)

DH-Virus schrieb:


> Ja ,da hab ich mir vor vor ca. 3wochen den zweitkleinsten Zeh,also praktisch den Ringzeh zerbröselt,aber das wächst irgendwie wieder zam. unten vorm Hohlweg,wo sich der weg gabelt,bin ich auch schon paarmal mit mit der rechten Hand am baum rechts hängen geblieben und überhaupt-wenn mann mehr Bäume absägen würde,könnte man viel besser drum herum fahren-)    Ich war das vorhergehende WE in Illmenau mitgefahren,war voll geil-schöne strecke,schnelle shuttles und super wetter!
> ich werde am we den oberen kicker im hohlweg verlängern und etwas erhöhen,das er nicht so das Hirad hochkickt,obwohl ichs eigentlich unproblematisch fand,aber da meine Gabel irgendwo im schweizer Zoll festhängt,kann ich eh nicht fahren und  mich mal nützlich machen.
> @ jörg wie siehts mit deiner Megamoster tabledouble Strecke aus
> @ e-man fährst du bad wildbad mit?



Bis jetzt noch nichts draus geworden...Zeitmangel.
Ursprünglich wollten wir so einen Kicker wie den untere eigentlich in den Hohlweg so an die Seite reinbauen, daß man die Hohlwegseite evtl leicht geshappt, als Landung zum reinwippen nehmen wollten.

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (29. Juni 2007)

So war heut stundenlang am Oko und hab Tonnen von Schlamm geschaufelt  

Wehe es motzt einer


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juni 2007)

Motz motz motz. 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

